# Topics > Robotics > Evolutionary robotics >  RoboGen, software/hardware platform for evolutionary robotics, Laboratory of Intelligent Systems, Lausanne, Switzerland

## Airicist

Developer - Laboratory of Intelligent Systems

Team:

Joshua Auerbach

Dario Floreano

----------


## Airicist

"LIS releases RoboGen open source platform for evolutionary robotics"

August 29, 2014 - The Laboratory of Intelligent Systems at EPFL has publicly released RoboGen™: an open source software and hardware platform for the co-evolution of robot bodies and brains.

----------


## Airicist

RoboGen™ hardware videos 

 Published on Sep 5, 2014




> Videos of evolved and 3D-printed robots created with the RoboGen™ open source software and hardware platform for the co-evolution of robot bodies and brains.

----------

